# Paris-Nice *SPOILER*



## Flying_Monkey (3 Mar 2011)

It's that time of year again, and it seems to have come so soon. I love Paris-Nice. I love it not just because it can be an early form guide to the Grand Tours (which it isn't always in any case), but mainly for itself. I always hope that it's a race that will be won by someone who also loves it for itself, and not just as a stepping stone to 'bigger and better things'.

So who do people fancy this year?


----------



## montage (3 Mar 2011)

Spartacus.


Edit:.....mistook this for Paris-Roubaix....not sure why...I hang my head in shame.
Not sure what the profile is like, but I'm going to go with Sammy Sanchez


----------



## sparty69 (3 Mar 2011)

montage said:


> Spartacus.



Eh?, as far as I'm aware I'm not in it!!


----------



## 531c (3 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I love Paris-Nice.



Totally agree. It's my favourite race of the year, symbolic of the end of Winter and the arrival of Spring.

I'd like to see Nicolas Roche win. It's exactly 30 years since Roche senior signalled his arrival on the pro scene by winning the race.


----------



## fozzy (3 Mar 2011)

please, please, please mr wiggins or mr thomas, they have to have a chance don't they?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2011)

I'd like Roche to win, but I think this one might be perfect for Peter Sagan. He's on awesome form right now. 

Sky seem to have an early iteration of what might be their TdF squad with new climber, Rigoberto Uran, and also Xabier Echaide, alongside Wiggins, Thomas and co. Only Jeremy Hunt I can't really see being in the TdF squad when it comes down to it.


----------



## raindog (4 Mar 2011)

I was wondering why Berto isn't riding - anyone got any news? Maybe he's not welcome?

I'll be going to watch the TT next friday with a couple of pals - we'll ride part of the course before they close the road - can't wait.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2011)

I'll put my £1 on Tony Martin but it's the sort of race that Wiggins should be doing well in.


----------



## raindog (5 Mar 2011)

I reckon Sagan will take tomorrow's opening stage.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2011)

Ooh, thanks for the reminder. I'd better fire up my old analogue satellite system and set the PVR to record tomorrow's stage while I'm out on a forum ride!


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Mar 2011)

I'd like to see Wiggins do well but I don't have a good feeling about this current form!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave_1 (6 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'd like Roche to win, but I think this one might be perfect for Peter Sagan. He's on awesome form right now.
> 
> Sky seem to have an early iteration of what might be their TdF squad with new climber, Rigoberto Uran, and also Xabier Echaide, alongside Wiggins, Thomas and co. Only Jeremy Hunt I can't really see being in the TdF squad when it comes down to it.



FM, I think Hunt might be viable for a TDF place..if they're taking the focus off Wiggins then they will likely need someone like Hunt. I think if he goes well in the March classics he could be seen sheltering some sky big hitters on non-mountain stages of TDF? Hope so...am jst guessing at sky's planning


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2011)

I had a look at the listings and thought that International Eurosport weren't showing it. Turns out that the Germans in charge of the Astra satellite prefer to watch Handball! However, highlights of stage 1 are being shown tonight. That'll do me. Normal coverage will be 90 minutes every afternoon during the week.

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## iAmiAdam (6 Mar 2011)

De Gendt takes no.1 I wouldn't of bet on anything other than Voigt in the last two kms of that, Great win there.


----------



## raindog (6 Mar 2011)

Yeah, and it's nice to see a break go all the way, especially into that headwind.


----------



## iAmiAdam (6 Mar 2011)

It was more of a 'what the hell' counter attack and a poorly planned reel in that no team wanted to take up.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Mar 2011)

I didn't see the race but from what has been said on here and on Cycling news, De Gendt put up a fine show to get the win. It's early days yet as far as the GC goes but at least he has got one day of glory to feel good about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2011)

I love it when the breakaway survives - a victory for the courageous.

Haussler and Sagan came in 3rd and 4th but I didn't see Leakygas or Garmin on the front of the peloton at all. I'm glad they didn't benefit from others endeavours.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2011)

I enjoyed that - I thought they'd get caught with 500 m to go!

And a bonus ... I've been watching International Eurosport for well over 10 years, and I'm pleased to announce that they are finally broadcasting it in widescreen! (Admittedly, only letter-boxed widescreen but I'm picking up a good clean signal so it scales up nicely to fill the screen, unlike the crappy analogue TV signal I'm receiving here).


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2011)

Another flat stage today so I'll go with Sagan again. Well, if I keep putting his name forward he's bound to win eventually.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Another flat stage today so I'll go with Sagan again. Well, if I keep putting his name forward he's bound to win eventually.



Welcome to the world of the CC cycling pundit!


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2011)

Well, my man had a stab at it.

Perfect lead out for Henderson. Columbia seemed to go a bit early - exciting sprint though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Well, my man had a stab at it.
> 
> Perfect lead out for Henderson. Columbia seemed to go a bit early - exciting sprint though.



Sky definitely seem to have a better system this year. I am surprised that some of the other teams don't though, and it isn't like Columbia-HTC to mess up a lead out like that.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Mar 2011)

I'm pleased for Henderson and Sky with the 2nd stage result, let's hope they remain a force during the 3rd stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2011)

Nice to see the unexpected leader De Gendt not just sit back, and give it a real go with a kilometre or so to the finish.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Nice to see the unexpected leader De Gendt not just sit back, and give it a real go with a kilometre or so to the finish.




It was! I nearly laughed out loud at the audacity. 

There seem to be a few more sprinters who can win these days. Cav says he's glad Goss is in his team as he's so strong but he gets beaten by Henderson. There's a young Italian whose name escapes me, a new Russian who's name escapes me, and that other bloke whose name begins with H who won a stage from Cav last year. I don't know why I started this..... 



...and then there's Greipel, Pettacchi for now, Bennati, Chichi, Farrar, Bonen, Renshaw, Brown, Hunter, Hushovd at a pinch.....


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2011)

Heinrich Haussler?



Edit, two ss in Haussler


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> Heinrich Haussler?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, two ss in Haussler




Could have been but nope! 

Just found it! 

Not Hondo or Haedo but Hutarovich


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2011)

Luis Leon Sanchez has changed teams, from Caisse D'Espagne to ...... oh bums........  .. Rich P, your forgetfulness is contagious. Will he fare better with his new team?


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> Luis Leon Sanchez has changed teams, from Caisse D'Espagne to ...... oh bums........  .. Rich P, your forgetfulness is contagious. Will he fare better with his new team?




Rabobank IIRC.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2011)

Yes, I remembered that about ten minutes ago, when I was in the shower. Now sat down to watch the last 25 km.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2011)

aaaaggghhhhhhhh - Sagan. His rear tub rolled off on the last corner. That'll be a mega bollicking for his mechanic tonight.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2011)

Geraint Thomas is doing a grand job as lead out man.

Bad luck for Sagan but lucky not to have been clattered more - I don't think he'd have beaten Goss anyway!


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Mar 2011)

Henderson put in another good performance and also Geraint Thomas was with him today when he crossed the line. With the 'lumps' starting tomorrow the GC list could see some changes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> Henderson put in another good performance and also Geraint Thomas was with him today when he crossed the line. With the 'lumps' starting tomorrow the GC list could see some changes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!



According to the results, Henderson came in after Thomas, which suggests that he didn't _that_ good a job today... still, you can't win them all, and this kind of messy finish was much more Goss's scene.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> According to the results, Henderson came in after Thomas, which suggests that he didn't _that_ good a job today... still, you can't win them all, and this kind of messy finish was much more Goss's scene.



Yes you are right, Thomas came in 5th and Henderson was 6th with a massive gap of the same time and is still only a very poor 4th on GC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> According to the results, Henderson came in after Thomas, which suggests that he didn't _that_ good a job today... still, you can't win them all, and this kind of messy finish was much more Goss's scene.




Thomas did a great job but Henderson was either massively incompetent or unable to hang on to his wheel. The former looked more likely. He allowed Sagan and Goss to get in between. Thomas looked round, waited for GH who still didn't catch up so GT decided to have a dig himself.


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2011)

Yes, that sprint was a big mess wasn't it. Mind you, with all those 90° corners it's not surprising people were getting split up. Geraint liftted off and looked behind him, presumably looking for Henderson, saw he was alone and went for the line himself, but by then it was too late. Shame really as he could've probably got that one himself.


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Yes, that sprint was a big mess wasn't it. Mind you, with all those 90° corners it's not surprising people were getting split up. Geraint liftted off and looked behind him, presumably looking for Henderson, saw he was alone and went for the line himself, but by then it was too late. Shame really as he could've probably got that one himself.



Agreed. Looking at the way Goss brilliantly handled his bike round the crash made Henderson look a bit inept but maybe he just didn'y have it in his legs.

It would be fun seeing Thomas doing a leadout for Cav though!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> Yes you are right, Thomas came in 5th and Henderson was 6th with a massive gap of the same time and is still only a very poor 4th on GC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!



The point is, Keith, that Henderson's job as the sprinter is to take Thomas's wheel and the come round him to compete for the stage win. He is not going to win the overall; he has no chance of that. He did what he had to do on Stage 2, but he wasn't able to the take Thomas's wheel to do - that means he didn't 'put in a good performance', in fact he messed up.


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2011)

By the way, does anyone know what's happened to Millar? As he's not in Paris-Nice I thought he'd be doing Tirreno-Adriatico, which starts today, but he's not down for that either.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> By the way, does anyone know what's happened to Millar? As he's not in Paris-Nice I thought he'd be doing Tirreno-Adriatico, which starts today, but he's not down for that either.



I don't know - he's been placing way down the field in the few races he has done this year, so perhaps he's ill?


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2011)

Yes, I suppose he must be off form, but it's strange none of us has seen any mention of it.


----------



## Dave_1 (9 Mar 2011)

Millar is likely down for all 3 grand tours again this year. Perhaps that's why?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2011)

We have a breakaway on in this stage, and it's De Gendt again! But the more likely candidate for overall in the group is Thomas Voeckler, who all th eohter big names are not going to want to let get away, or at least not too far away. They only had 5 minutes at best and it's already coming down with a long way to go.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2011)

Dave_1 said:


> Millar is likely down for all 3 grand tours again this year. Perhaps that's why?



I guess if he is going to be operating as a 'super-domestique' for one, two or all of these, he will be keeping his head down right now.


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> We have a breakaway on in this stage, and it's De Gendt again! But the more likely candidate for overall in the group is Thomas Voeckler, who all th eohter big names are not going to want to let get away, or at least not too far away.


We have some lumps again today, but not enough to make a difference. It should end in a sprint again. Voeckler's in fine form isn't he?


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Mar 2011)

It's good to see a break hold on to the end and Thomas Voeckler put on a good performance to get the win. To see De Gendt regain the jersey is something I did not expect but he is doing very well in this race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2011)

I wasn't surprised by Voeckler taking it, and he will be looking seriously at building on this, but De Gendt is proving to be a really entertaining rider in the 'never say die' tradition of escape artists.


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2011)

Isn't he just? What a gutsy rider. He says climbs of 6% or 7% are OK for him but he's struggling with 10% so he'll probably drop back today, but he's OK at TTing so will target a top ten place on general. I really like the bloke. With the Ricco affair a few weeks ago people were saying Vacansoleil had become a "none-team" but they seem to be doing pretty good with this guy. 
Here's today's profile - should see some attacking for serious overall contenders.


----------



## oldroadman (10 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Isn't he just? What a gutsy rider. He says climbs of 6% or 7% are OK for him but he's struggling with 10% so he'll probably drop back today, but he's OK at TTing so will target a top ten place on general. I really like the bloke. With the Ricco affair a few weeks ago people were saying Vacansoleil had become a "none-team" but they seem to be doing pretty good with this guy.
> Here's today's profile - should see some attacking for serious overall contenders.



Hmm, a day of suffering! KOM action on the first two cols, recovery/regroup, probably with a break up the road, through the middle section (apart from the autobus), more action/regrouping until the foot of the Col de la Mure, then all hell breaks loose because there's not much descending before the final climb to finish. A day where the GC will go on it's head! Glued to the TV this afternoon, those last 50/60km should be good. I'll be wishing I was young again, and there, then glad not to be when the last climb starts..!


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2011)

Any FPs? I think I'll go with Vino today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Any FPs? I think I'll go with Vino today.



That's already looking a good bet. There's always Sanchez (LL). I still think Voeckler will be fancying his chances.


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2011)

My FPs are always pretty crappy but this week has been a real low point for me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2011)

Yeah, and I went with the wrong Sanchez. Kloeden is someone I always seem to forget...


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2011)

Kloden winning a sprint! Hmmmmm!


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2011)

Right, off to spectate tomorrow. You'll recognise us - a group of three blokes somewhere on the climb, and everytime the chopper goes over I'll give it the V sign.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2011)

I've just watched the end of this, and it wasn't so much a sprint win for Kloeden as Samuel Sanchez losing it by appearing to completely underestimate how far there was left at the end.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Mar 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've just watched the end of this, and it wasn't so much a sprint win for Kloeden as Samuel Sanchez losing it by appearing to completely underestimate how far there was left at the end.



Spot on, Sammy was moving much faster in the last few metres, and badly mistimed the effort. Starting his effort 10 metres earlier might just have squeezed the win. Still, fair play to Kloden, he went for it and succeeded.


----------



## iLB (11 Mar 2011)

sanchez also appeared to apply the front brake in the sprint


----------



## Keith Oates (11 Mar 2011)

Todays TT course looks interesting with a climb in the second half, Tony Martin's team seem to think that he's in with a chance of winning this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2011)

I think they are probably right.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2011)

Good call!

Good ride by Martin and Wiggo.
Tomorrows stage has a long way after the big climb so it may all come down to the last climb on the last day, the Col d'Eze.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2011)

rich p said:


> Good call!
> 
> Good ride by Martin and Wiggo.
> Tomorrows stage has a long way after the big climb so it may all come down to the last climb on the last day, the Col d'Eze.



I don't think there's much to stop Martin winning now. Bradley is going to have to have a proper go if he wants it.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Mar 2011)

Martin certainly seems to be in the driving seat at the moment but he will have to continue to work hard for the win. It will be interesting to see what Wiggins does during the next two days, if he goes well a podium place is possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Mar 2011)

Martin put on another sound performance today and is still ahead in the GC, Wiggins lost a couple of seconds to him but is still in third place, which is very respectable. Tomorrow (Sunday) will be a tough day for all of the front runners but I hope Wiggins can hold his podium position!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2011)

It's tough but relatively short. There will no doubt be attacks from those who are currently outside the podium places, but all the top three have to do is cover these attacks. Of course there will also be attacks from people much further down who want a stage win. No-one will have to worry too much about those, but they could make the stage memorable.


----------



## Dave_1 (13 Mar 2011)

col d'eze always creates some exciting. Rein Terrame really busted contador on that climb last year. I see Kloden and wiggins try somthing


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2011)

Over here we've waited five years for Di Gregorio to do something, he switches to Astana and is taken under Vino's wing and suddenly wins a stage of a prestigious race. Hmmmm.......


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Mar 2011)

I only just watched the end of this (much later than usual). And I know what you mean, but it seems to me that Di Gregorio's win was a matter of cunning and tactical nous (and that might certainly have come from Astana) rather than sudden strength or power. It was so wet and such a slippery surface that it really hampered was would usually have been a pretty routine catch. The chasing bunch just couldn't organise effectively and every corner threatened to cause chaos - Maaskant is reportedly out with 7 broken ribs... and it could have been much worse.


----------



## yello (13 Mar 2011)

Pretty greasy again today. There's some butt clenching braking going on!


----------



## yello (13 Mar 2011)

Wiggins seems to be testing the (plentiful) water, taking to the front of the peleton.


----------



## yello (13 Mar 2011)

...and Harry Enfield takes another stage of the race to the, achem... praps those are sun brollies.


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2011)

Another gutsy ride from Voeckler - his best early season form ever.


----------



## Noodley (13 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Over here we've waited five years for Di Gregorio to do something, he switches to Astana and is taken under Vino's wing and suddenly wins a stage of a prestigious race. Hmmmm.......



My thoughts exactly raindog! Leaves the squeaky clean FdeJ and goes to Team Evil ... he wins. Large Hmmmmm...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Mar 2011)

raindog said:


> Another gutsy ride from Voeckler - his best early season form ever.



Definitely. I have just watched this, and it was a really strong ride given the awful conditions. Once again though, difficult to organise a chase with the surface this slick. Sanchez almost came off a couple of times on some of those corners. Mind you, Sanchez got the finish wrong once again in not taking third, which would have gained him enough bonus seconds to overtake Taaramae for fourth overall. 

Martin looks very good, and it was a controlled ride from Wiggins which suggests that he is doing the right things this year.


----------



## crisscross (13 Mar 2011)

Great to see Bradley looking more the part this year. 

Hopefully he is building up to a decent season if Team Sky can get their act together.

We saw him out training a fair bit on Rivington at the back end of last year - it's incredible to watch a real athlete compared with us mere mortals.


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Mar 2011)

I'm also happy that Wiggins made the podium, let's hope he can build on this and get some more good results throughout the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zizou (13 Mar 2011)

with Wiggins managing to get third does that mean ranking points for GB at the world championships? Or are the points only awarded to the winner?


----------

